# Unusual Probleme FACETIME Ipod Touch 4G



## argothian22 (10 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J' ai un Ipod Touch 4G que je viens d 'acheter et lorsque j essaye de me connecter sur Facetime j ai le message d erreur suivant :

_"Activation de Facetime
Le nom d utilisateur ou le mot de passe de XXXX@XXX.com est incorrect. Réessayez"_

Je suis sur à 100% de mon nom d utilisateur. J ai "réinitialisé" mon mot de passe via _iforgot.apple.com_ mais rien n y fait je ne peux pas me connecter.

De plus mon compte mobileme est actif.


Quelqu'un a t il deja eu ce problème et pourrai m aider ?

Merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h33 ----------

J ai un doute le nom d utilisateur pour facetime est bien mon adresse mail avec lequel je me connecte sur Itunes ?
:rateau:


----------



## Sebaudi (19 Février 2011)

Bonjour

Mets tu bien ton nom d'utilisateur et ton mot de passe de ton compte iTunes (pas Mobile me), et est tu bien connecté en wifi (surtout pas en 3G ça ne marchera jamais sinon) avec ta box (livebox, freebox, dartybox...)


----------

